# شمع البرافين



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*البَرافين*​_*البَرافين Paraffin مزيج فحوم هدروجينية ثقيلة. وقد أخذ اسمه برافين من اللغة اللاتينية لعطالته تجاه التفاعلات الكيمياوية. ويعرف أيضاً بشمع النفط أو الشمع المستحاثي (الأحفوري) أو الشمع الفلزي أو الشمع المعدني أو الأوزوكريت ozokerite. *_
_*اتسع اسم برافين فشمل جميع الفحوم الهدروجينية المشبعة (*__*الألكانات*__* [ر]) ذات الصيغة *__*CnH2n+2 وقد صنف في برافينات نظامية تكون فيها ذرات الكربون مرتبة في سلسلة مستقيمة، وإيزوبرافينات تكون فيها السلسلة متفرعة.*_
_*الخاصيات الفيزيائية*_
_*البرافين جسم صلب في الدرجة العادية من الحرارة، ذو ملمس دهني ويكون شافاً (نصف شفاف) أيضاً عندما يكون صرفاً، ويراوح لونه بين الأصفر البني والأسود أو الأخضر، تبعاً للشوائب الموجودة فيه، وهو قابل للانحلال في الفحوم الهدروجينية النفطية الخفيفة والبنزن والتربنتين والكيروسين والإتِير وثنائي كبريت الكربون، ولكنه قليل الانحلال في الغول، وعديم الانحلال في الماء؛ وتراوح كثافته بين 0.85 و0.95، وينصهر في المجال 55- 110ْس، غير أن درجة انصهار البرافين الشائع الاستعمال هي عادة نحو 70ْس؛ وهو قابل للاحتراق وغير سام.*_
_*المنشأ*_
_*يستخرج البرافين من النفط الخام منتجاً ثانوياً غير مرغوب فيه، لذلك تجب إزالته من زيوت التزليق، إلا أن له قيمة في ذاته، ويمكن تسويقه لاستعمالات متعدِّدة. تقع نقاط غليان الفحوم الهدروجينية المكوِّنة للبرافين ضمن النسق التقطيري الكامل لزيوت التشحيم التي يصعب فصلها بالتجزئة البسيطة في البرج ذي الصواني، لذلك يستخرج البرافين الذي يتصلب بمنتهى السهولة من دون مشقة عند تكرير المزلِّقات بالتبريد والانحلال معاً. ففي العملية الأولى التي تدعى «نزع البرافين» يُحصل على برافين يحوي 20 أو 30% من الزيت؛ وتتيح العملية *__*الثانية*__* التي تدعى «إعادة التبلور» الحصول على أنماط مختلفة مرغوب فيها من البرافين.*_
_*ويستخرج من القُطارات الموافقة للزيوت الخفيفة والمتوسطة برافين أبيض قليل الشفافية عديم الطعم والرائحة ودهني الملمس يتحدد نقاؤه بنقطة انصهارٍ تقع بين 48ْس و 62ْس، وتراوح الكتل الجزيئية لفحومه الهدروجينية بين 320 و 400. ويجب ألا تتجاوز نسبة الزيت في البرافين المكرَّر 0.5% ، ويتبلور على هيئة صفائح أو إبر. ويتألف الصنف التجاري الأقل نقاءً من «البرافين القشاري» الذي يمكن أن تبلغ نسبة الزيت فيه 3%.*_
_*وتُستخرج من القُطارات الثقيلة ومن المخزون اللامع bright stock (البقية المنزوعة الإسفلت) الشموعُ الصِغْريةُ البلورات micro crystalline التي لا تُرى بلوراتها بالعين المجردة، وهي تتألف من فحوم هدروجينية حلقية ذات كتلة جزيئية مرتفعة محصورة بين 450 و 1200 . ويطلق على الشمع الأكثر شيوعاً اسم الشمع اللّدن، وهو ذو صلابة تبلغ نصف صلابة البرافين الصرف، وذو لون أصفر إلى بني، ونقطة انصهاره من 80ْس إلى 90ْس، ونسبة الزيت فيه أدنى من 3% . وهناك أيضاً شموع صلبة، أو شموع تحوي حتى 20% من الزيت.*_
_*المعالجة*_
_*يحتوي البرافين الخام (الناتج من نزع البرافين من المزلِّقات) على شوائب تخفف من بياضه تمنحه رائحة غير مقبولة، لذلك يخضع لمعالجة لا تخلِّصه من هذين العيبين فحسب بل تضمن للمنتَج الاستقرار أيضاً عند فعل الحرارة و*__*الضوء*__* بعد هذه المعالجة. وينقّى البرافين تقليدياً بتثبيت الشوائب بتفاعل كيمياوي مع الأوليوم *__*Oleum (حمض الكبريت الدخاني)، ثم بإزالة اللون بإمرار البرافين على غضارٍ مازٍ؛ أما في الوقت الحاضر فتلجأ المصافي الحديثة جداً إلى الهدرجة الوساطية في ضغط مرتفع. ومن فوائد هذه المعالجة أنها تحول دون تلوث الجو بما يطرح فيه من نواتج تَخرُّب المنتجات الثانوية الناشئة عند التنقية التقليدية كضروب القطران الحمضي والأتربة المستعملة.*_
_*ويسوَّق البرافين بلا تعليب ملء صهريج أو حافلة ـ صهريج على السكة الحديدية أو مقولباً في قوالب وزن كلٍ منها 5 كغ ؛ أو شذرات تحضر بقَشّارة دوارة.*_
_*الاستعمال*_
_*لا يوجد بين جميع المنتجات النفطية المباشرة منتج له استعمالات كثيرة ومتباينة كالبرافين، ولنقطة انصهاره أهمية جلية في تسويقه التقليدي شموعَ إضاءة أو شموعاً عسلية؛ كما يُستعمل في تشريب أوراق التغليف أو الصر والورق المقوى والأوراق المبَرْفنة إذا ما أُريد تحاشي التصاقِها بعضها ببعض في الأوقات الحارة. وقد شاع استعماله في حفظ الأطعمة وتغليفها وتقديمها، وفي الكثير من المراهم ومواد التجميل، ومع بعض الأدوية التي يتم تناولها عن طريق الفم مما يستوجب مراقبة تنقيته مراقبةً شديدة وتحقيقه لمواصفات «الأقرباذين» codex أو دستور الأغذية لضمان خلوه من الرائحة والطعم والعناصر غير الثابتة القابلة للتأكسد لاحقاً.*_
_*كما يستعمل البرافين في العزل الكهربائي والمنتجات المطاطية والدهانات وفي تلميع الجلود، وفي صنع حبر الطباعة العادية أو الحجرية، وشمعاً للطابعات الكهربائية وورق الكربون، ومصدراً للسرزين Ceresine (السروزين أو السرين أو الشمع المعدني)، وملمعاً للأرضيات، ومادةً لتشريب الأثاث والأرضيات الخشبية، والتراكيب المزلِّقة، وأقلام الشحم (الحبر الناشف)، وفي تغرية الورق وتلميعه، وتغرية الأنسجة والقماش المشمع، وبديلاً لشمع النحل الكوبرنيكة Copernica wax المستخرج من أوراق شجر نخل الكونربيكة البرازيلي carnauba palm.*_​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وعاشت الأيادي ..........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وعاشت الأيادي ..........


 مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد اتي باذن الله


----------



## غريب الطباع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدك علم من علمه ................معلومات قيمة وبارك الله بيك وللأمام ................


----------



## غريب الطباع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدك علم من علمه ................معلومات قيمة وبارك الله بيك وللأمام ....................


----------



## يوسف الغريب (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور والى المزيد من المواضيع الهادفة والمفيدة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 أكتوبر 2009)

غريب الطباع قال:


> ربنا يزيدك علم من علمه ................معلومات قيمة وبارك الله بيك وللأمام ....................


مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد اتي باذن الله​


----------



## العمر ابداع (1 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بيك .
عندي سؤال اذا تسمح وين يبوعون شمع البرافين بالعراق ؟


----------



## نيوتروني (31 يناير 2015)

اخي العزيز ممكن تبين كيف نعرف اذا كان شمع النحل مضاف اليه البرافين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## chai maa (27 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك على هذه التوضيحات


----------



## chai maa (28 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
هل هناك أي بحث أو لمحة لتصنيع البرافين من الزيوت النباتية مثلا؟؟


----------

